# KDE 4.3 hotplugin futsch?

## uhai

Gestern habe ich die Kiste noch ncutzen können. Beim Update kamen diese Pakete mit:

```
Started emerge on: Apr 09, 2010 19:50:27

*** emerge --deep --update system

>>> emerge (1 of 4) sys-devel/automake-wrapper-4 to /

::: completed emerge (1 of 4) sys-devel/automake-wrapper-4 to /

>>> emerge (2 of 4) sys-devel/automake-1.11.1 to /

::: completed emerge (2 of 4) sys-devel/automake-1.11.1 to /

>>> emerge (3 of 4) sys-libs/readline-6.1 to /

::: completed emerge (3 of 4) sys-libs/readline-6.1 to /

>>> emerge (4 of 4) sys-apps/dbus-1.2.24 to /

::: completed emerge (4 of 4) sys-apps/dbus-1.2.24 to /

Started emerge on: Apr 09, 2010 20:00:03

*** emerge --oneshot dev-python/wxpython:2.8

>>> emerge (1 of 1) dev-python/wxpython-2.8.10.1 to /

::: completed emerge (1 of 1) dev-python/wxpython-2.8.10.1 to /

Started emerge on: Apr 09, 2010 20:06:34

*** emerge --deep --update world

Started emerge on: Apr 09, 2010 20:07:52

*** emerge --deep --update world

>>> emerge (1 of 1) sci-libs/gsl-1.13-r1 to /

::: completed emerge (1 of 1) sci-libs/gsl-1.13-r1 to /

Started emerge on: Apr 09, 2010 21:44:44

*** emerge --tree --verbose openclipart

>>> emerge (1 of 1) media-gfx/openclipart-0.19 to /

::: completed emerge (1 of 1) media-gfx/openclipart-0.19 to /
```

Das angeforderte revdep-rebuild habe ich im Anschluß problemlos durchlaufen lassen, lediglich Python wurde neu übersetzt.

Heute funktioniert die Geräteüberwachung in KDE nicht mehr. Beim Einstecken eines USB-Sticks erfolgt keine Reaktion. Auch der USB-Drucker reagiert nicht auf Druckbefehle... hald, dbus & consolekit  laufen. Die log-files geben keinen Hinweis her. Beim Rechnerstart wird schon seit langem bemängelt dass SIOCADDRT bereits existiert, dass hat aber bisher nicht weiter gestört.

lsusb zeigt den Drucker an, den Stick aber nicht ?!  Xsane kann den Scanner (im Drucker integriert) allerdings erkennen...????? Die Verbindung zu meinem Cups-Server auf localhost kommt auch nicht zu stande...

Idealerweise muss ich dringend eine Datei vom Usb-Stick ausdrucken....

Was kann ich tun, was ist da passiert?

----------

## franzf

etc-update vergessen?

----------

## uhai

nein, ist gelaufen.

Sollte ich noch ein source /etc/profile und ein env-update nachschieben?

uhai

----------

## franzf

Wierum war das "Update" von dbus? Kürzlich ging 1.2.24 stable, und 1.3.*  wurden hardmaskiert (kein dbus-stable-release).

Hast du schonmal Neubauen von hal versucht? EVtl. kdelibs hinterhergeschoben?

Wurde der Rechner zwischenzeitlich abgeschalten? Dann brauchst du kein env-update && source /etc/profile. (Gilt sowieso nur für die aktuelle Konsole, hat auf einen in X angemeldeten User keinerleit Einfluss).

----------

## uhai

Die Richtung vom update weiss ich nicht, da habe ich nicht so genau hingesehen.  :Sad: 

hal und kdelibs habe ich noch nicht neu gebaut, usbutils, dev-libs/usb und virtual/usb schon - ohne Verbesserung.

Den Rechner habe ich heruntergefahren über Nacht, gestern lief alles nämlich noch normal bis heia.

Ich baue hal und kdelibs eben neu, vielleicht hilft es.

uhai

Ergebnis: Hilft nicht. Der USB-Stick wird wieder nicht erkannt. Auch die externen USB-Festplatten tauchen nicht auf. Lediglich lsusb zeigt Sie an, den Stick aber auch nicht. Das ist wie mit meinem Epson DX9400F - Scanner & Drucker All in one - Scanner geht über Xsane, Drucker nicht, wird aber von lsusb gezeigt. Cups ist über localhost:631/jobs auch nicht mehr ereichbar. Reichlich verwirrend.

uhai

----------

## franzf

 *uhai wrote:*   

> Ergebnis: Hilft nicht.

 

Frage: dbus und hal neu gestartet?

!Warnung! Wenn du xorg mit hal verwendest, stoppt dir das auch den X  :Wink: 

----------

## uhai

Ich habe einen etwas hakeligen Neustart gemacht.

Ich bekomme übrigens auch eine Mitteilung, das interne Audio-Geräte entfernt wurden. Gemeint ist die onboard-soundkarte. Die ist ganz sicher noch eingebaut...

Jetzt lasse ich mal einen Virenscanner laufen...

uhai

<EDIT> Virenscan ohne Virus gelaufen....

----------

## Ätherischer Wanderer

Ich schließe mich dem Reigen mal an.

Gleiche Problematik nach einem Update von sys-apps/dbus-1.2.3-r1 auf sys-apps/dbus-1.2.24.

----------

## Josef.95

Es scheint da wohl Probleme mit der Aufnahme von dbus-1.2.24 in den stable-Zweig zu geben,

evtl. solltet ihr zunächst (bis zur weiteren Klärung) erst mal auf dbus-1.2.3-r1 zurück gehen.

```
# echo =sys-apps/dbus-1.2.24 >> /etc/portage/package.mask
```

```
# emerge -av1 dbus
```

Siehe auch: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=314485

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Das Problem scheint aber nur mit KDE auf zu tauchen. Ich hab jetzt mal geupdatet und unter XFCE geht alles wie vorher auch.

SebastianLast edited by Hollowman on Sun Apr 11, 2010 12:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## franzf

ARGH, die Lib die in kde die Hardwar-Abstraktion implementiert schimpft sich "solid".

Vllt. hilft es ja das neu zu bauen.

----------

## aZZe

Schließe mich uhai an. Genau das gleiche Verhalten mit KDE-4.3.5.

----------

## aZZe

und hier der Bug-Report dazu:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=314485

----------

## franzf

Kann es vllt. sein, dass dazu hal-0.5.14 benötigt wird? Ich hab nämlich dbus und hal zusammen aus testing, und keine Probleme.

----------

## uhai

Virus negativ (wie erwartet)

hal ist hier 0.5.13-r2

dbus 1.2.24

solid 4.3.5 neu gebaut, keine Verbesserung

Ich denke, ich gehe erstmal zu dbus 1.2.3-r1 zurück, wie josef.95 vorschlug...

```
[ebuild     UD] sys-apps/dbus-1.2.3-r1 [1.2.24] USE="X -debug -doc (-selinux) (-test%)" 0 kB

```

uhai

----------

## franzf

versuchs doch erstmal mit nem hal-update auf 0.5.14-r2.

----------

## uhai

bin schon mit dbus zurück, Hardware-Erkennung funktioniert wieder.

Momentan bin ich stable-Fan, ich brauche den Rechner gerade viel...

uhai

<edit>

Digikam macht hier noch Schwierigkeiten:

```
Application: digiKam (digikam), signal: Segmentation fault

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/share/gdb/auto-load/usr/lib64/libgobject-2.0.so.0.2200.4-gdb.py", line 9, in <module>

    from gobject import register

  File "/usr/share/glib-2.0/gdb/gobject.py", line 3, in <module>

    import gdb.backtrace

ImportError: No module named backtrace

[Current thread is 1 (Thread 0x7f02fdbb2740 (LWP 17092))]

Thread 18 (Thread 0x7f02eaca3910 (LWP 17093)):

#0  0x00007f02f6ed6199 in pthread_cond_wait@@GLIBC_2.3.2 () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#1  0x00007f02f7161be9 in QWaitCondition::wait(QMutex*, unsigned long) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#2  0x00000000006d1120 in Digikam::ScanController::run (this=0x1a6a6a0) at /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.1.0/work/digikam-1.1.0/digikam/scancontroller.cpp:502

#3  0x00007f02f7160cf5 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#4  0x00007f02f6ed22a7 in start_thread () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#5  0x00007f02f649d6ad in clone () from /lib/libc.so.6

#6  0x0000000000000000 in ?? ()

Thread 17 (Thread 0x7f02e353b910 (LWP 17095)):

#0  0x00007f02f6ed53e1 in __pthread_mutex_unlock_usercnt () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#1  0x00007f02f3aae229 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

#2  0x00007f02f3aae49e in g_main_context_iteration () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

#3  0x00007f02f727f7d6 in QEventDispatcherGlib::processEvents(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#4  0x00007f02f7254762 in QEventLoop::processEvents(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#5  0x00007f02f7254b34 in QEventLoop::exec(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#6  0x00007f02f715e167 in QThread::exec() () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#7  0x00007f02f7160cf5 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#8  0x00007f02f6ed22a7 in start_thread () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#9  0x00007f02f649d6ad in clone () from /lib/libc.so.6

#10 0x0000000000000000 in ?? ()

Thread 16 (Thread 0x7f02e2d3a910 (LWP 17096)):

#0  0x00007fff191ff60b in ?? ()

#1  0x00007fff191ff6a8 in clock_gettime ()

#2  0x00007f02f3d5a439 in clock_gettime () from /lib/librt.so.1

#3  0x00007f02f727cbff in ?? () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#4  0x00007f02f728191d in ?? () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#5  0x00007f02f7281945 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#6  0x00007f02f727f9ec in ?? () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#7  0x00007f02f727fa95 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#8  0x00007f02f3aadc42 in g_main_context_prepare () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

#9  0x00007f02f3aadfd9 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

#10 0x00007f02f3aae49e in g_main_context_iteration () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

#11 0x00007f02f727f7d6 in QEventDispatcherGlib::processEvents(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#12 0x00007f02f7254762 in QEventLoop::processEvents(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#13 0x00007f02f7254b34 in QEventLoop::exec(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#14 0x00007f02f715e167 in QThread::exec() () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#15 0x00007f02f7160cf5 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#16 0x00007f02f6ed22a7 in start_thread () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#17 0x00007f02f649d6ad in clone () from /lib/libc.so.6

#18 0x0000000000000000 in ?? ()

Thread 15 (Thread 0x7f02e2539910 (LWP 17097)):

#0  0x00007f02f6ed6199 in pthread_cond_wait@@GLIBC_2.3.2 () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#1  0x00007f02f7161be9 in QWaitCondition::wait(QMutex*, unsigned long) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#2  0x00007f02fac3cc2c in Digikam::LoadSaveThread::run (this=0x1c76220) at /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.1.0/work/digikam-1.1.0/libs/threadimageio/loadsavethread.cpp:131

#3  0x00007f02f7160cf5 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#4  0x00007f02f6ed22a7 in start_thread () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#5  0x00007f02f649d6ad in clone () from /lib/libc.so.6

#6  0x0000000000000000 in ?? ()

Thread 14 (Thread 0x7f02e1d38910 (LWP 17098)):

#0  0x00007f02f6494896 in poll () from /lib/libc.so.6

#1  0x00007f02f3aae1c1 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

#2  0x00007f02f3aae49e in g_main_context_iteration () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

#3  0x00007f02f727f7d6 in QEventDispatcherGlib::processEvents(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#4  0x00007f02f7254762 in QEventLoop::processEvents(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#5  0x00007f02f7254b34 in QEventLoop::exec(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#6  0x00007f02f715e167 in QThread::exec() () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#7  0x00007f02f7160cf5 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#8  0x00007f02f6ed22a7 in start_thread () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#9  0x00007f02f649d6ad in clone () from /lib/libc.so.6

#10 0x0000000000000000 in ?? ()

Thread 13 (Thread 0x7f02e1537910 (LWP 17099)):

#0  0x00007f02f6494896 in poll () from /lib/libc.so.6

#1  0x00007f02f3aae1c1 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

#2  0x00007f02f3aae49e in g_main_context_iteration () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

#3  0x00007f02f727f7d6 in QEventDispatcherGlib::processEvents(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#4  0x00007f02f7254762 in QEventLoop::processEvents(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#5  0x00007f02f7254b34 in QEventLoop::exec(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#6  0x00007f02f715e167 in QThread::exec() () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#7  0x00007f02f7160cf5 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#8  0x00007f02f6ed22a7 in start_thread () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#9  0x00007f02f649d6ad in clone () from /lib/libc.so.6

#10 0x0000000000000000 in ?? ()

Thread 12 (Thread 0x7f02e0d36910 (LWP 17100)):

#0  0x00007f02f6ed6199 in pthread_cond_wait@@GLIBC_2.3.2 () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#1  0x00007f02f7161be9 in QWaitCondition::wait(QMutex*, unsigned long) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#2  0x00007f02fac3cc2c in Digikam::LoadSaveThread::run (this=0x1ba67b0) at /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.1.0/work/digikam-1.1.0/libs/threadimageio/loadsavethread.cpp:131

#3  0x00007f02f7160cf5 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#4  0x00007f02f6ed22a7 in start_thread () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#5  0x00007f02f649d6ad in clone () from /lib/libc.so.6

#6  0x0000000000000000 in ?? ()

Thread 11 (Thread 0x7f02d9d81910 (LWP 17101)):

#0  0x00007f02f6ed641d in pthread_cond_timedwait@@GLIBC_2.3.2 () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#1  0x00007f02de68e1a1 in metronom_sync_loop (this=0x1db1a80) at metronom.c:851

#2  0x00007f02f6ed22a7 in start_thread () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#3  0x00007f02f649d6ad in clone () from /lib/libc.so.6

#4  0x0000000000000000 in ?? ()

Thread 10 (Thread 0x7f02d8945910 (LWP 17102)):

#0  0x00007f02f6496c02 in select () from /lib/libc.so.6

#1  0x00007f02de6b40ac in xine_usec_sleep (usec=<value optimized out>) at utils.c:481

#2  0x00007f02de69ab95 in video_out_loop (this_gen=<value optimized out>) at video_out.c:1246

#3  0x00007f02f6ed22a7 in start_thread () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#4  0x00007f02f649d6ad in clone () from /lib/libc.so.6

#5  0x0000000000000000 in ?? ()

Thread 9 (Thread 0x7f02d8144910 (LWP 17103)):

#0  0x00007f02f6494896 in poll () from /lib/libc.so.6

#1  0x00007f02f3aae1c1 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

#2  0x00007f02f3aae49e in g_main_context_iteration () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

#3  0x00007f02f727f7d6 in QEventDispatcherGlib::processEvents(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#4  0x00007f02f7254762 in QEventLoop::processEvents(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#5  0x00007f02f7254b34 in QEventLoop::exec(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#6  0x00007f02f715e167 in QThread::exec() () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#7  0x00007f02de8e72d0 in Phonon::Xine::XineThread::run (this=0x21f80e0) at /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/phonon-4.3.80-r1/work/phonon-4.3.80/xine/xinethread.cpp:143

#8  0x00007f02f7160cf5 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#9  0x00007f02f6ed22a7 in start_thread () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#10 0x00007f02f649d6ad in clone () from /lib/libc.so.6

#11 0x0000000000000000 in ?? ()

Thread 8 (Thread 0x7f02d7739910 (LWP 17106)):

#0  0x00007f02d773eab0 in my_snd_mixer_wait (data=<value optimized out>) at audio_alsa_out.c:150

#1  ao_alsa_handle_event_thread (data=<value optimized out>) at audio_alsa_out.c:166

#2  0x00007f02f6ed22a7 in start_thread () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#3  0x00007f02f649d6ad in clone () from /lib/libc.so.6

#4  0x0000000000000000 in ?? ()

Thread 7 (Thread 0x7f02d6f38910 (LWP 17107)):

#0  0x00007f02f6ed6199 in pthread_cond_wait@@GLIBC_2.3.2 () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#1  0x00007f02de69c350 in fifo_peek_int (fifo=0x2220920, blocking=1) at audio_out.c:348

#2  0x00007f02de69dd2c in fifo_peek (this_gen=<value optimized out>) at audio_out.c:388

#3  ao_loop (this_gen=<value optimized out>) at audio_out.c:1015

#4  0x00007f02f6ed22a7 in start_thread () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#5  0x00007f02f649d6ad in clone () from /lib/libc.so.6

#6  0x0000000000000000 in ?? ()

The current source language is "auto; currently c".

Thread 6 (Thread 0x7f02d3cca910 (LWP 17117)):

#0  0x00007f02f6ed6199 in pthread_cond_wait@@GLIBC_2.3.2 () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#1  0x00007f02f7161be9 in QWaitCondition::wait(QMutex*, unsigned long) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#2  0x00007f02fac3cc2c in Digikam::LoadSaveThread::run (this=0x7f02bc141880) at /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.1.0/work/digikam-1.1.0/libs/threadimageio/loadsavethread.cpp:131

#3  0x00007f02f7160cf5 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#4  0x00007f02f6ed22a7 in start_thread () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#5  0x00007f02f649d6ad in clone () from /lib/libc.so.6

#6  0x0000000000000000 in ?? ()

Thread 5 (Thread 0x7f02d34c9910 (LWP 17124)):

#0  0x00007f02f6ed6199 in pthread_cond_wait@@GLIBC_2.3.2 () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#1  0x00007f02f7161be9 in QWaitCondition::wait(QMutex*, unsigned long) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#2  0x00007f02fac3cc2c in Digikam::LoadSaveThread::run (this=0x28c3a80) at /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.1.0/work/digikam-1.1.0/libs/threadimageio/loadsavethread.cpp:131

#3  0x00007f02f7160cf5 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#4  0x00007f02f6ed22a7 in start_thread () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#5  0x00007f02f649d6ad in clone () from /lib/libc.so.6

#6  0x0000000000000000 in ?? ()

Thread 4 (Thread 0x7f02cbfff910 (LWP 17125)):

#0  0x00007f02f6ed6199 in pthread_cond_wait@@GLIBC_2.3.2 () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#1  0x00007f02f7161be9 in QWaitCondition::wait(QMutex*, unsigned long) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#2  0x00007f02fac3cc2c in Digikam::LoadSaveThread::run (this=0x29097e0) at /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.1.0/work/digikam-1.1.0/libs/threadimageio/loadsavethread.cpp:131

#3  0x00007f02f7160cf5 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#4  0x00007f02f6ed22a7 in start_thread () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#5  0x00007f02f649d6ad in clone () from /lib/libc.so.6

#6  0x0000000000000000 in ?? ()

Thread 3 (Thread 0x7f02d44cb910 (LWP 17134)):

#0  0x00007f02f6ed641d in pthread_cond_timedwait@@GLIBC_2.3.2 () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#1  0x00007f02f7161bc7 in QWaitCondition::wait(QMutex*, unsigned long) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#2  0x00007f02f7156d09 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#3  0x00007f02f7160cf5 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#4  0x00007f02f6ed22a7 in start_thread () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#5  0x00007f02f649d6ad in clone () from /lib/libc.so.6

#6  0x0000000000000000 in ?? ()

Thread 2 (Thread 0x7f02d4ccc910 (LWP 17142)):

#0  0x00007f02f6ed6199 in pthread_cond_wait@@GLIBC_2.3.2 () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#1  0x00007f02f7161be9 in QWaitCondition::wait(QMutex*, unsigned long) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#2  0x00007f02fac3cc2c in Digikam::LoadSaveThread::run (this=0x4e05060) at /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.1.0/work/digikam-1.1.0/libs/threadimageio/loadsavethread.cpp:131

#3  0x00007f02f7160cf5 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#4  0x00007f02f6ed22a7 in start_thread () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#5  0x00007f02f649d6ad in clone () from /lib/libc.so.6

#6  0x0000000000000000 in ?? ()

Thread 1 (Thread 0x7f02fdbb2740 (LWP 17092)):

[KCrash Handler]

#5  0x00007f02f71a6717 in QString::operator=(QString const&) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#6  0x0000000000769376 in Digikam::DirectoryNameOption::parseOperation (this=<value optimized out>, settings=<value optimized out>)

    at /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.1.0/work/digikam-1.1.0/utilities/advancedrename/parser/options/directorynameoption.cpp:65

#7  0x000000000074da64 in Digikam::Option::parse (this=0x4ed7950, settings=...) at /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.1.0/work/digikam-1.1.0/utilities/advancedrename/common/option.cpp:78

#8  0x0000000000752835 in Digikam::Parser::parse (this=0x4ece040, settings=...) at /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.1.0/work/digikam-1.1.0/utilities/advancedrename/common/parser.cpp:155

#9  0x0000000000752dd4 in Digikam::Parser::invalidModifiers (this=0x496d360, settings=...)

    at /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.1.0/work/digikam-1.1.0/utilities/advancedrename/common/parser.cpp:135

#10 0x000000000074bc89 in Digikam::Highlighter::highlightBlock (this=0x4e3e7a0, text=...)

    at /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.1.0/work/digikam-1.1.0/utilities/advancedrename/common/highlighter.cpp:95

#11 0x00007f02f80ef8e0 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#12 0x00007f02f80efaa1 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#13 0x00007f02f80f02eb in QSyntaxHighlighter::qt_metacall(QMetaObject::Call, int, void**) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#14 0x00007f02f72692d7 in QMetaObject::activate(QObject*, QMetaObject const*, int, void**) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#15 0x00007f02f84cab0a in QTextDocument::contentsChange(int, int, int) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#16 0x00007f02f80b1d7d in ?? () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#17 0x00007f02f8073d41 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#18 0x00007f02f829f6e1 in QTextEdit::setPlainText(QString const&) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#19 0x00000000007469fe in Digikam::AdvancedRenameLineEdit::slotSetText (this=0x4ebde70, text=...)

    at /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.1.0/work/digikam-1.1.0/utilities/advancedrename/advancedrenameinput.cpp:255

#20 0x00000000005303aa in Digikam::RenameCustomizer::readSettings (this=0x2850d40) at /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.1.0/work/digikam-1.1.0/utilities/cameragui/renamecustomizer.cpp:257

#21 0x0000000000530d74 in RenameCustomizer (this=0x2850d40, parent=<value optimized out>, cameraTitle=<value optimized out>)

    at /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.1.0/work/digikam-1.1.0/utilities/cameragui/renamecustomizer.cpp:163

#22 0x0000000000514cc6 in Digikam::CameraUI::setupUserArea (this=0x4f3c050) at /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.1.0/work/digikam-1.1.0/utilities/cameragui/cameraui.cpp:240

#23 0x000000000051ee5f in CameraUI (this=0x4f3c050, parent=<value optimized out>, cameraTitle=<value optimized out>, model=..., port=..., path=..., startIndex=1, __in_chrg=<value optimized out>, 

    __vtt_parm=<value optimized out>) at /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.1.0/work/digikam-1.1.0/utilities/cameragui/cameraui.cpp:170

#24 0x0000000000659c6e in Digikam::DigikamApp::openSolidUsmDevice (this=0x1b0d540, udi=..., givenLabel=<value optimized out>)

    at /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.1.0/work/digikam-1.1.0/digikam/digikamapp.cpp:1781

#25 0x000000000065a3ee in Digikam::DigikamApp::slotOpenSolidUsmDevice (this=0x1b0d540, action=0x38e61b0) at /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.1.0/work/digikam-1.1.0/digikam/digikamapp.cpp:1719

#26 0x000000000067274c in Digikam::DigikamApp::qt_metacall (this=0x1b0d540, _c=QMetaObject::InvokeMetaMethod, _id=<value optimized out>, _a=0x7fff191cd3b0)

    at /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.1.0/work/digikam-1.1.0_build/digikam/digikamapp.moc:231

#27 0x00007f02f72692d7 in QMetaObject::activate(QObject*, QMetaObject const*, int, void**) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#28 0x00007f02f7e29a5f in QActionGroup::triggered(QAction*) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#29 0x00007f02f7e2a257 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#30 0x00007f02f7e2a499 in QActionGroup::qt_metacall(QMetaObject::Call, int, void**) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#31 0x00007f02f72692d7 in QMetaObject::activate(QObject*, QMetaObject const*, int, void**) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#32 0x00007f02f7e25002 in QAction::triggered(bool) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#33 0x00007f02f7e27080 in QAction::activate(QAction::ActionEvent) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#34 0x00007f02f826c09d in ?? () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#35 0x00007f02f8271a3f in ?? () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#36 0x00007f02f93d3926 in KMenu::mouseReleaseEvent (this=0x38dfe40, e=0x7fff191ce370) at /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.3.5/work/kdelibs-4.3.5/kdeui/widgets/kmenu.cpp:456

#37 0x00007f02f7e82772 in QWidget::event(QEvent*) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#38 0x00007f02f8273bbb in QMenu::event(QEvent*) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#39 0x00007f02f7e2b21d in QApplicationPrivate::notify_helper(QObject*, QEvent*) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#40 0x00007f02f7e3333c in QApplication::notify(QObject*, QEvent*) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#41 0x00007f02f92ffaca in KApplication::notify (this=0x7fff191cef60, receiver=0x38dfe40, event=0x7fff191ce370)

    at /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.3.5/work/kdelibs-4.3.5/kdeui/kernel/kapplication.cpp:302

#42 0x00007f02f7255e7c in QCoreApplication::notifyInternal(QObject*, QEvent*) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#43 0x00007f02f7e31ebb in QApplicationPrivate::sendMouseEvent(QWidget*, QMouseEvent*, QWidget*, QWidget*, QWidget**, QPointer<QWidget>&, bool) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#44 0x00007f02f7eb4633 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#45 0x00007f02f7eb361c in QApplication::x11ProcessEvent(_XEvent*) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#46 0x00007f02f7edc012 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#47 0x00007f02f3aaac49 in g_main_context_dispatch () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

#48 0x00007f02f3aae2e8 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

#49 0x00007f02f3aae49e in g_main_context_iteration () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

#50 0x00007f02f727f7bc in QEventDispatcherGlib::processEvents(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#51 0x00007f02f7edbbaf in ?? () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#52 0x00007f02f7254762 in QEventLoop::processEvents(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#53 0x00007f02f7254b34 in QEventLoop::exec(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#54 0x00007f02f7256fe6 in QCoreApplication::exec() () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#55 0x000000000077384a in main (argc=5, argv=0x7fff191cfe68) at /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.1.0/work/digikam-1.1.0/digikam/main.cpp:195Application: digiKam (digikam), signal: Segmentation fault

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/share/gdb/auto-load/usr/lib64/libgobject-2.0.so.0.2200.4-gdb.py", line 9, in <module>

    from gobject import register

  File "/usr/share/glib-2.0/gdb/gobject.py", line 3, in <module>

    import gdb.backtrace

ImportError: No module named backtrace

[Current thread is 1 (Thread 0x7f02fdbb2740 (LWP 17092))]

Thread 18 (Thread 0x7f02eaca3910 (LWP 17093)):

#0  0x00007f02f6ed6199 in pthread_cond_wait@@GLIBC_2.3.2 () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#1  0x00007f02f7161be9 in QWaitCondition::wait(QMutex*, unsigned long) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#2  0x00000000006d1120 in Digikam::ScanController::run (this=0x1a6a6a0) at /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.1.0/work/digikam-1.1.0/digikam/scancontroller.cpp:502

#3  0x00007f02f7160cf5 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#4  0x00007f02f6ed22a7 in start_thread () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#5  0x00007f02f649d6ad in clone () from /lib/libc.so.6

#6  0x0000000000000000 in ?? ()

Thread 17 (Thread 0x7f02e353b910 (LWP 17095)):

#0  0x00007f02f6ed53e1 in __pthread_mutex_unlock_usercnt () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#1  0x00007f02f3aae229 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

#2  0x00007f02f3aae49e in g_main_context_iteration () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

#3  0x00007f02f727f7d6 in QEventDispatcherGlib::processEvents(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#4  0x00007f02f7254762 in QEventLoop::processEvents(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#5  0x00007f02f7254b34 in QEventLoop::exec(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#6  0x00007f02f715e167 in QThread::exec() () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#7  0x00007f02f7160cf5 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#8  0x00007f02f6ed22a7 in start_thread () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#9  0x00007f02f649d6ad in clone () from /lib/libc.so.6

#10 0x0000000000000000 in ?? ()

Thread 16 (Thread 0x7f02e2d3a910 (LWP 17096)):

#0  0x00007fff191ff60b in ?? ()

#1  0x00007fff191ff6a8 in clock_gettime ()

#2  0x00007f02f3d5a439 in clock_gettime () from /lib/librt.so.1

#3  0x00007f02f727cbff in ?? () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#4  0x00007f02f728191d in ?? () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#5  0x00007f02f7281945 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#6  0x00007f02f727f9ec in ?? () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#7  0x00007f02f727fa95 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#8  0x00007f02f3aadc42 in g_main_context_prepare () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

#9  0x00007f02f3aadfd9 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

#10 0x00007f02f3aae49e in g_main_context_iteration () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

#11 0x00007f02f727f7d6 in QEventDispatcherGlib::processEvents(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#12 0x00007f02f7254762 in QEventLoop::processEvents(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#13 0x00007f02f7254b34 in QEventLoop::exec(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#14 0x00007f02f715e167 in QThread::exec() () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#15 0x00007f02f7160cf5 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#16 0x00007f02f6ed22a7 in start_thread () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#17 0x00007f02f649d6ad in clone () from /lib/libc.so.6

#18 0x0000000000000000 in ?? ()

Thread 15 (Thread 0x7f02e2539910 (LWP 17097)):

#0  0x00007f02f6ed6199 in pthread_cond_wait@@GLIBC_2.3.2 () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#1  0x00007f02f7161be9 in QWaitCondition::wait(QMutex*, unsigned long) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#2  0x00007f02fac3cc2c in Digikam::LoadSaveThread::run (this=0x1c76220) at /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.1.0/work/digikam-1.1.0/libs/threadimageio/loadsavethread.cpp:131

#3  0x00007f02f7160cf5 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#4  0x00007f02f6ed22a7 in start_thread () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#5  0x00007f02f649d6ad in clone () from /lib/libc.so.6

#6  0x0000000000000000 in ?? ()

Thread 14 (Thread 0x7f02e1d38910 (LWP 17098)):

#0  0x00007f02f6494896 in poll () from /lib/libc.so.6

#1  0x00007f02f3aae1c1 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

#2  0x00007f02f3aae49e in g_main_context_iteration () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

#3  0x00007f02f727f7d6 in QEventDispatcherGlib::processEvents(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#4  0x00007f02f7254762 in QEventLoop::processEvents(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#5  0x00007f02f7254b34 in QEventLoop::exec(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#6  0x00007f02f715e167 in QThread::exec() () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#7  0x00007f02f7160cf5 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#8  0x00007f02f6ed22a7 in start_thread () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#9  0x00007f02f649d6ad in clone () from /lib/libc.so.6

#10 0x0000000000000000 in ?? ()

Thread 13 (Thread 0x7f02e1537910 (LWP 17099)):

#0  0x00007f02f6494896 in poll () from /lib/libc.so.6

#1  0x00007f02f3aae1c1 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

#2  0x00007f02f3aae49e in g_main_context_iteration () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

#3  0x00007f02f727f7d6 in QEventDispatcherGlib::processEvents(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#4  0x00007f02f7254762 in QEventLoop::processEvents(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#5  0x00007f02f7254b34 in QEventLoop::exec(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#6  0x00007f02f715e167 in QThread::exec() () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#7  0x00007f02f7160cf5 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#8  0x00007f02f6ed22a7 in start_thread () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#9  0x00007f02f649d6ad in clone () from /lib/libc.so.6

#10 0x0000000000000000 in ?? ()

Thread 12 (Thread 0x7f02e0d36910 (LWP 17100)):

#0  0x00007f02f6ed6199 in pthread_cond_wait@@GLIBC_2.3.2 () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#1  0x00007f02f7161be9 in QWaitCondition::wait(QMutex*, unsigned long) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#2  0x00007f02fac3cc2c in Digikam::LoadSaveThread::run (this=0x1ba67b0) at /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.1.0/work/digikam-1.1.0/libs/threadimageio/loadsavethread.cpp:131

#3  0x00007f02f7160cf5 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#4  0x00007f02f6ed22a7 in start_thread () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#5  0x00007f02f649d6ad in clone () from /lib/libc.so.6

#6  0x0000000000000000 in ?? ()

Thread 11 (Thread 0x7f02d9d81910 (LWP 17101)):

#0  0x00007f02f6ed641d in pthread_cond_timedwait@@GLIBC_2.3.2 () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#1  0x00007f02de68e1a1 in metronom_sync_loop (this=0x1db1a80) at metronom.c:851

#2  0x00007f02f6ed22a7 in start_thread () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#3  0x00007f02f649d6ad in clone () from /lib/libc.so.6

#4  0x0000000000000000 in ?? ()

Thread 10 (Thread 0x7f02d8945910 (LWP 17102)):

#0  0x00007f02f6496c02 in select () from /lib/libc.so.6

#1  0x00007f02de6b40ac in xine_usec_sleep (usec=<value optimized out>) at utils.c:481

#2  0x00007f02de69ab95 in video_out_loop (this_gen=<value optimized out>) at video_out.c:1246

#3  0x00007f02f6ed22a7 in start_thread () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#4  0x00007f02f649d6ad in clone () from /lib/libc.so.6

#5  0x0000000000000000 in ?? ()

Thread 9 (Thread 0x7f02d8144910 (LWP 17103)):

#0  0x00007f02f6494896 in poll () from /lib/libc.so.6

#1  0x00007f02f3aae1c1 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

#2  0x00007f02f3aae49e in g_main_context_iteration () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

#3  0x00007f02f727f7d6 in QEventDispatcherGlib::processEvents(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#4  0x00007f02f7254762 in QEventLoop::processEvents(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#5  0x00007f02f7254b34 in QEventLoop::exec(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#6  0x00007f02f715e167 in QThread::exec() () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#7  0x00007f02de8e72d0 in Phonon::Xine::XineThread::run (this=0x21f80e0) at /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/phonon-4.3.80-r1/work/phonon-4.3.80/xine/xinethread.cpp:143

#8  0x00007f02f7160cf5 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#9  0x00007f02f6ed22a7 in start_thread () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#10 0x00007f02f649d6ad in clone () from /lib/libc.so.6

#11 0x0000000000000000 in ?? ()

Thread 8 (Thread 0x7f02d7739910 (LWP 17106)):

#0  0x00007f02d773eab0 in my_snd_mixer_wait (data=<value optimized out>) at audio_alsa_out.c:150

#1  ao_alsa_handle_event_thread (data=<value optimized out>) at audio_alsa_out.c:166

#2  0x00007f02f6ed22a7 in start_thread () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#3  0x00007f02f649d6ad in clone () from /lib/libc.so.6

#4  0x0000000000000000 in ?? ()

Thread 7 (Thread 0x7f02d6f38910 (LWP 17107)):

#0  0x00007f02f6ed6199 in pthread_cond_wait@@GLIBC_2.3.2 () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#1  0x00007f02de69c350 in fifo_peek_int (fifo=0x2220920, blocking=1) at audio_out.c:348

#2  0x00007f02de69dd2c in fifo_peek (this_gen=<value optimized out>) at audio_out.c:388

#3  ao_loop (this_gen=<value optimized out>) at audio_out.c:1015

#4  0x00007f02f6ed22a7 in start_thread () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#5  0x00007f02f649d6ad in clone () from /lib/libc.so.6

#6  0x0000000000000000 in ?? ()

The current source language is "auto; currently c".

Thread 6 (Thread 0x7f02d3cca910 (LWP 17117)):

#0  0x00007f02f6ed6199 in pthread_cond_wait@@GLIBC_2.3.2 () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#1  0x00007f02f7161be9 in QWaitCondition::wait(QMutex*, unsigned long) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#2  0x00007f02fac3cc2c in Digikam::LoadSaveThread::run (this=0x7f02bc141880) at /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.1.0/work/digikam-1.1.0/libs/threadimageio/loadsavethread.cpp:131

#3  0x00007f02f7160cf5 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#4  0x00007f02f6ed22a7 in start_thread () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#5  0x00007f02f649d6ad in clone () from /lib/libc.so.6

#6  0x0000000000000000 in ?? ()

Thread 5 (Thread 0x7f02d34c9910 (LWP 17124)):

#0  0x00007f02f6ed6199 in pthread_cond_wait@@GLIBC_2.3.2 () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#1  0x00007f02f7161be9 in QWaitCondition::wait(QMutex*, unsigned long) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#2  0x00007f02fac3cc2c in Digikam::LoadSaveThread::run (this=0x28c3a80) at /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.1.0/work/digikam-1.1.0/libs/threadimageio/loadsavethread.cpp:131

#3  0x00007f02f7160cf5 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#4  0x00007f02f6ed22a7 in start_thread () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#5  0x00007f02f649d6ad in clone () from /lib/libc.so.6

#6  0x0000000000000000 in ?? ()

Thread 4 (Thread 0x7f02cbfff910 (LWP 17125)):

#0  0x00007f02f6ed6199 in pthread_cond_wait@@GLIBC_2.3.2 () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#1  0x00007f02f7161be9 in QWaitCondition::wait(QMutex*, unsigned long) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#2  0x00007f02fac3cc2c in Digikam::LoadSaveThread::run (this=0x29097e0) at /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.1.0/work/digikam-1.1.0/libs/threadimageio/loadsavethread.cpp:131

#3  0x00007f02f7160cf5 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#4  0x00007f02f6ed22a7 in start_thread () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#5  0x00007f02f649d6ad in clone () from /lib/libc.so.6

#6  0x0000000000000000 in ?? ()

Thread 3 (Thread 0x7f02d44cb910 (LWP 17134)):

#0  0x00007f02f6ed641d in pthread_cond_timedwait@@GLIBC_2.3.2 () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#1  0x00007f02f7161bc7 in QWaitCondition::wait(QMutex*, unsigned long) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#2  0x00007f02f7156d09 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#3  0x00007f02f7160cf5 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#4  0x00007f02f6ed22a7 in start_thread () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#5  0x00007f02f649d6ad in clone () from /lib/libc.so.6

#6  0x0000000000000000 in ?? ()

Thread 2 (Thread 0x7f02d4ccc910 (LWP 17142)):

#0  0x00007f02f6ed6199 in pthread_cond_wait@@GLIBC_2.3.2 () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#1  0x00007f02f7161be9 in QWaitCondition::wait(QMutex*, unsigned long) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#2  0x00007f02fac3cc2c in Digikam::LoadSaveThread::run (this=0x4e05060) at /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.1.0/work/digikam-1.1.0/libs/threadimageio/loadsavethread.cpp:131

#3  0x00007f02f7160cf5 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#4  0x00007f02f6ed22a7 in start_thread () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#5  0x00007f02f649d6ad in clone () from /lib/libc.so.6

#6  0x0000000000000000 in ?? ()

Thread 1 (Thread 0x7f02fdbb2740 (LWP 17092)):

[KCrash Handler]

#5  0x00007f02f71a6717 in QString::operator=(QString const&) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#6  0x0000000000769376 in Digikam::DirectoryNameOption::parseOperation (this=<value optimized out>, settings=<value optimized out>)

    at /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.1.0/work/digikam-1.1.0/utilities/advancedrename/parser/options/directorynameoption.cpp:65

#7  0x000000000074da64 in Digikam::Option::parse (this=0x4ed7950, settings=...) at /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.1.0/work/digikam-1.1.0/utilities/advancedrename/common/option.cpp:78

#8  0x0000000000752835 in Digikam::Parser::parse (this=0x4ece040, settings=...) at /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.1.0/work/digikam-1.1.0/utilities/advancedrename/common/parser.cpp:155

#9  0x0000000000752dd4 in Digikam::Parser::invalidModifiers (this=0x496d360, settings=...)

    at /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.1.0/work/digikam-1.1.0/utilities/advancedrename/common/parser.cpp:135

#10 0x000000000074bc89 in Digikam::Highlighter::highlightBlock (this=0x4e3e7a0, text=...)

    at /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.1.0/work/digikam-1.1.0/utilities/advancedrename/common/highlighter.cpp:95

#11 0x00007f02f80ef8e0 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#12 0x00007f02f80efaa1 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#13 0x00007f02f80f02eb in QSyntaxHighlighter::qt_metacall(QMetaObject::Call, int, void**) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#14 0x00007f02f72692d7 in QMetaObject::activate(QObject*, QMetaObject const*, int, void**) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#15 0x00007f02f84cab0a in QTextDocument::contentsChange(int, int, int) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#16 0x00007f02f80b1d7d in ?? () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#17 0x00007f02f8073d41 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#18 0x00007f02f829f6e1 in QTextEdit::setPlainText(QString const&) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#19 0x00000000007469fe in Digikam::AdvancedRenameLineEdit::slotSetText (this=0x4ebde70, text=...)

    at /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.1.0/work/digikam-1.1.0/utilities/advancedrename/advancedrenameinput.cpp:255

#20 0x00000000005303aa in Digikam::RenameCustomizer::readSettings (this=0x2850d40) at /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.1.0/work/digikam-1.1.0/utilities/cameragui/renamecustomizer.cpp:257

#21 0x0000000000530d74 in RenameCustomizer (this=0x2850d40, parent=<value optimized out>, cameraTitle=<value optimized out>)

    at /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.1.0/work/digikam-1.1.0/utilities/cameragui/renamecustomizer.cpp:163

#22 0x0000000000514cc6 in Digikam::CameraUI::setupUserArea (this=0x4f3c050) at /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.1.0/work/digikam-1.1.0/utilities/cameragui/cameraui.cpp:240

#23 0x000000000051ee5f in CameraUI (this=0x4f3c050, parent=<value optimized out>, cameraTitle=<value optimized out>, model=..., port=..., path=..., startIndex=1, __in_chrg=<value optimized out>, 

    __vtt_parm=<value optimized out>) at /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.1.0/work/digikam-1.1.0/utilities/cameragui/cameraui.cpp:170

#24 0x0000000000659c6e in Digikam::DigikamApp::openSolidUsmDevice (this=0x1b0d540, udi=..., givenLabel=<value optimized out>)

    at /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.1.0/work/digikam-1.1.0/digikam/digikamapp.cpp:1781

#25 0x000000000065a3ee in Digikam::DigikamApp::slotOpenSolidUsmDevice (this=0x1b0d540, action=0x38e61b0) at /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.1.0/work/digikam-1.1.0/digikam/digikamapp.cpp:1719

#26 0x000000000067274c in Digikam::DigikamApp::qt_metacall (this=0x1b0d540, _c=QMetaObject::InvokeMetaMethod, _id=<value optimized out>, _a=0x7fff191cd3b0)

    at /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.1.0/work/digikam-1.1.0_build/digikam/digikamapp.moc:231

#27 0x00007f02f72692d7 in QMetaObject::activate(QObject*, QMetaObject const*, int, void**) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#28 0x00007f02f7e29a5f in QActionGroup::triggered(QAction*) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#29 0x00007f02f7e2a257 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#30 0x00007f02f7e2a499 in QActionGroup::qt_metacall(QMetaObject::Call, int, void**) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#31 0x00007f02f72692d7 in QMetaObject::activate(QObject*, QMetaObject const*, int, void**) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#32 0x00007f02f7e25002 in QAction::triggered(bool) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#33 0x00007f02f7e27080 in QAction::activate(QAction::ActionEvent) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#34 0x00007f02f826c09d in ?? () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#35 0x00007f02f8271a3f in ?? () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#36 0x00007f02f93d3926 in KMenu::mouseReleaseEvent (this=0x38dfe40, e=0x7fff191ce370) at /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.3.5/work/kdelibs-4.3.5/kdeui/widgets/kmenu.cpp:456

#37 0x00007f02f7e82772 in QWidget::event(QEvent*) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#38 0x00007f02f8273bbb in QMenu::event(QEvent*) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#39 0x00007f02f7e2b21d in QApplicationPrivate::notify_helper(QObject*, QEvent*) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#40 0x00007f02f7e3333c in QApplication::notify(QObject*, QEvent*) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#41 0x00007f02f92ffaca in KApplication::notify (this=0x7fff191cef60, receiver=0x38dfe40, event=0x7fff191ce370)

    at /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.3.5/work/kdelibs-4.3.5/kdeui/kernel/kapplication.cpp:302

#42 0x00007f02f7255e7c in QCoreApplication::notifyInternal(QObject*, QEvent*) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#43 0x00007f02f7e31ebb in QApplicationPrivate::sendMouseEvent(QWidget*, QMouseEvent*, QWidget*, QWidget*, QWidget**, QPointer<QWidget>&, bool) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#44 0x00007f02f7eb4633 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#45 0x00007f02f7eb361c in QApplication::x11ProcessEvent(_XEvent*) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#46 0x00007f02f7edc012 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#47 0x00007f02f3aaac49 in g_main_context_dispatch () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

#48 0x00007f02f3aae2e8 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

#49 0x00007f02f3aae49e in g_main_context_iteration () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

#50 0x00007f02f727f7bc in QEventDispatcherGlib::processEvents(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#51 0x00007f02f7edbbaf in ?? () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#52 0x00007f02f7254762 in QEventLoop::processEvents(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#53 0x00007f02f7254b34 in QEventLoop::exec(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#54 0x00007f02f7256fe6 in QCoreApplication::exec() () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#55 0x000000000077384a in main (argc=5, argv=0x7fff191cfe68) at /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.1.0/work/digikam-1.1.0/digikam/main.cpp:195

```

Das hatte ich vorher schon und der KDE-Buglist weitergegeben. Von dort kam der Vorschlag digikam und kipi-plugins aus der svn zu installieren. Ist das das gleiche Problem oder handelt es sich hierbei um etwas anderes? Wäre das mit einem hal-update erledigt? Oder doch digikam und kipi-plugins aus dem svn ziehen?

uhai

----------

## aZZe

 *franzf wrote:*   

> versuchs doch erstmal mit nem hal-update auf 0.5.14-r2.

 

siehe

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=314185

----------

## dj-x-cess

 *uhai wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich bekomme übrigens auch eine Mitteilung, das interne Audio-Geräte entfernt wurden. Gemeint ist die onboard-soundkarte. Die ist ganz sicher noch eingebaut...
> 
> 

 

Die Meldung hatte ich auch, füge mal den user haldaemon zur Gruppe audio hinzu, danach war bei mir wieder alles i.O.

Eventuell löst das auch dein Problem mit der USB-Erkennung, wenn du den user haldaemon und deinen usernamen (falls nicht sowieso schon drin) zur gruppe plugdev hinzufügst.

Gruß,

Christoph

----------

## aZZe

Ich habe jetzt mit mehreren USE flags rumgespielt, um zu schauen ob es nicht doch funktioniert mit dbus-1.2.24 abe NIX DA! Ich bin wieder zurück nach dbus-1.2.3 aber nun funktioniert die USB Erkennung in KDE überhaupt nicht mehr und ich weiß nicht warum. Wenn ich Dolphin öffne und auf den USB-Stick klicke um ihn zu öffnen kommt am unteren Rand die Fehlermeldung:

```

Beim Zugriff auf "USB-Stick" ist ein Fehler aufgetreten, die Meldung lautet: org.freedestop.Hal.Device.PermissionDeniedByPolicy: org,freedesktop.hal.storage.mount-removable no <-- (action,result)

```

Kann hier einer weiterhelfen?

----------

## aZZe

ahh mein Fehler. Da ich jetzt policykit aktiviert hatte muss man folgendes in die /etc/PolicyKit/PolicyKit.conf schreiben:

```

<match action="org.freedesktop.hal.storage.mount-removable">

  <match user="add your user here">

      <return result="yes"/>

  </match>

</match>

<match action="org.freedesktop.hal.storage.mount-fixed">

  <match user="add your user here">

      <return result="yes"/>

  </match>

</match>

```

----------

## 69719

 *dj-x-cess wrote:*   

>  *uhai wrote:*   
> 
> Ich bekomme übrigens auch eine Mitteilung, das interne Audio-Geräte entfernt wurden. Gemeint ist die onboard-soundkarte. Die ist ganz sicher noch eingebaut...
> 
>  
> ...

 

Schließe mich dir an, hatte das Problem auch, dass kde nix mehr gemeldet hatte und Virtualbox auch nix mehr saht, also user zur Gruppe plugdev hinzugefügt und alles lief wieder.

Hat ja auch portage gemeldet.

```

...

Access to hal is not protected by either policykit or the plugdev group.

If you have problems discovering/configuring hardware, try adding

yourself to plugdev.

...

```

----------

## aZZe

Hallo Leute,

Es Sind ja jetzt einige Monate vergangen. Ich hatte die ganze Zeit bei mir dbus-1.2.3 und alles war super. Ich hatte dbus-1.2.24 gemasked. Jetzt sehe ich, das dbus-1.2.3 aus dem tree genommen wurde. Ich habe es also nochmal probiert mit dbus-1.2.24 und was ist? DER GRÖßTE SHICE!!! Ich krieg echt Plack. Das Problem existiert immer noch das kann echt nicht wahr sein. Ich hab mir hier auch nochmal die ganzen Beiträge durchgelesen und mich der Gruppe plugdev hinzugefügt und den Benutzer haldaemon der Gruppe audio hinzugefügt. Nichts hat geholfen. Beim Login in KDE wird mir für 15 Sekunden angezeigt, dass ein Sounddevice entfernt wurde. Danach bekrabbelt er sich und bringt Sound. Wenn ich jetzt einen USB Stick einstecke fängt die Festplatte wie bescheurt an zu drehen, dass man meint gleich sind wir im Orbit. Zugriff auf USB natürlich nicht. 

Ich mein es sind jetzt einige Monate vergangen es müssen doch auch noch mehr Leute diese Probleme haben oder?

----------

## aZZe

Was ich vergessen hatte mit der aktuellen Entwicklerversion 1.3.0 funktioniert es. Man muss aber trotzdem den Benutzer in die Gruppe plugdev packen und den Benutzer haldaemon in die Gruppe audio. Soundgeräte und USB Sticks gehen dann wieder.

----------

## Josef.95

Habt ihr schon mal ein neu bauen aller installierten dbus Pakete getestet? 

```
emerge -av1 $(qlist -IC dbus)
```

In einigen anderen Threads konnten ähnliche Problem mit neu bauen von dbus-glib behoben werden, evtl. bringt es das ja schon?

Hier gab es auf keinem meiner vier System Probleme mit dbus-1.2.24

----------

## aZZe

I'll give it a try! Werde es dann berichten. Aber nicht vor Montag.

----------

